# Anruf von +49190868356111



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

ich habe heute am 1 Mai um ca. 13 uhr einen anruf von dieser nummer (+49190868356111) bekommen und es hat auch bei mir nur eimal geklingelt. hat einer eine anung wer hinter dieser nummer steckt?.
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2004)

Eventuell ein Computer, der wahllos ganze Rufnummernblöcke "anpingt", damit dort ein entgangener Rückruf angezeigt wird. Ist der Angerufene dann neugierig schnappt die Kostenfalle zu. Der Initiator und Rufnummerninhaber hat sein Ziel durch den Tatbestand des Betruges erreicht.


----------



## scrat007 (1 Mai 2004)

Bei mir hats auch gerade geklingelt, etwa 1 Sekunde lang. Wohl wieder eine neue Betrugswelle.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Fidul (1 Mai 2004)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, liegt diese Nummer bei einem der hier allseits bekannten Telco-Vollpatienten.


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Mai 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, liegt diese Nummer bei einem der hier allseits bekannten Telco-Vollpatienten.



Das schreit geradezu danach, den UnIntelligenten *quantitativ gesicherte Erkenntniss™* zu verschaffen. Die stehen ja auf sowas.  

MfG
L.


----------



## scrat007 (1 Mai 2004)

Kann man das denen irgendwie verbieten? Ich finde das eine Frechheit und eine Belästigung.


----------



## Klaussc (2 Mai 2004)

...und die Nummer wird dann untervermietet und untervermietet und nochmal...  bis die letzte Firma der Kette dann im Ausland nicht mehr greifbar ist.

Das ganze läuft scheinbar immer ähnlich ab, teilweise schon Monate über die selben Firmen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5004&start=30

Die Untervermieter aus Deutschland lächeln, kassieren mit und waschen ihre Hände in Unschuld.

eine Unverschämtheit!

Gruß

Klaus


----------

